# White blood cell count ?



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie has been very ill,she had a blood test done it came back high 38.7 normal is around 6-12,her red blood count was low.Has anybody been through this ?my vet wants to know if we want more blood taken and sent off to detect anything else,bit worried as when he went to take blood from her jugular it blew so she lost blood


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Does the vet have any ideas? Over here I always tell people to test for Lyme and other tick bourne diseases but I don't think you guys have that issue. 

Good luck figuring out what's wrong, it is so scarry when they are sick!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Why Is My Dog Or Cat's White Blood Cell Count Abnormal ?

What Causes High White Blood Cell Count in Dogs? | PetCareRx

Holistic Treatment of White Blood Cell (WBC) High Count . Information on the `Holistic Treatment of High WBC Count . Energy Treatments for Holistic Healing: Medicine for lasting healing through Energy Field Balance.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Annie they tested her poo for nasties all came back clear.Could be so many things,so he wants to know if we will go further

Thanks Christie shall have a read


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We do have ticks and Lyme disease over here Annie, so that is definitely a possibility.
How is Dottie in herself Michele? Any better or still very poorly? Was the high WBC count the only thing they found?
I am sorry you are going through this, I would get a second opinion if it were one of mine.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

michele said:


> Annie they tested her poo for nasties all came back clear.Could be so many things,so he wants to know if we will go further
> 
> Thanks Christie shall have a read


Tick diseases are tested in a blood test, and actually some are very hard to detect, I recommend one of the blot tests, not one that measures antibodies.







Wicked Pixie said:


> We do have ticks and Lyme disease over here Annie, so that is definitely a possibility.
> How is Dottie in herself Michele? Any better or still very poorly? Was the high WBC count the only thing they found?
> I am sorry you are going through this, I would get a second opinion if it were one of mine.


If elevated WBC is the only symptom I would test for Lyme for sure, it can be tricky like that. For some time Copley was ill with Lyme but his only abnormal blood work was high WBC low RBC. But then again it could be a number of things. Good luck figuring out what is wrong :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

michele said:


> she had a blood test done it came back high 38.7 normal is around 6-12,her red blood count was low.


What came back high?

Was the rest of her values within normal?

Sorry to hear she is sick.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry just saw you had said it was the WBCs that were high. What was her platelet count?

Has your vet talked about ruling out leukemia?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is the story to try and answer all your questions.Dottie had the runs first,then Chichi got them.Dottie was put on antibiotics,so was Chichi, hers cleared up.Back to the vets with Dot,more antibiotics and was asked if i ever thought about her quality of life:foxes15: Stella then i changed vets.She was put on Canikur pro intestinal flora and gastro food,nothing else,she has to be fed every 3 hours during the day as she's lost weight,she was 0.65 kg then it went down to 4.8 kg ,it's slowly going up.This has been going on for weeks now.
Her liver is ok,kidneys ok glucose level ok ,low red blood cell low.I will be going back next tuesday and then he will want to know if we want to have another blood test done to be sent off to the lab to test for other things.
Thanks for all you suggestions x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sorry that things aren't quite right. I have no suggestions but I send prayers for your girl. Hope she improves.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm white blood cell count can means lots of things, first thought is infection. My first Chi Gino had elevated wbc like 40 something and he ended up having autoimmune disease, HOWEVER I don't want to freak you out, he had tons of other issues, including facial lesions, couldn't blink his eyes, perforated bladder wall, heart murmur, fever, among others. 

Does she have a fever? Were here neutrophils high?


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm really sorry this is happening. I have no suggestions as I'm not that familiar with blood counts in dogs. I hope the vet can figure out what's up and she gets better soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What antibiotic has she been on? What kind of gastro food?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmmmm white blood cell count can means lots of things, first thought is infection. My first Chi Gino had elevated wbc like 40 something and he ended up having autoimmune disease, HOWEVER I don't want to freak you out, he had tons of other issues, including facial lesions, couldn't blink his eyes, perforated bladder wall, heart murmur, fever, among others.
> 
> Does she have a fever? Were here neutrophils high?


omg Zorana poor little thing.
No her temp is ok,neutrophils he didn't say,the other blood test that's being sent away will look for other things.This was just an in house blood test he did.Her heart is a little fast but maybe she was scared at the time,all other times we've been to the vets her heart rate was strong.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Huly said:


> What antibiotic has she been on? What kind of gastro food?


Gastro intestinal Royal Canin,nothing else and was on Metronidazole,she was only on it for 5 days, then i was given another 5 days worth till i changed vets my new vet told me not to give her the extra 5 days worth


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hope your baby is feeling better soon! Prayers to you guys


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My thought and I could be wrong is I would boil her some chicken and get her off that food. There is so many things that could cause tummy trouble there:

Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Canine Gastrointestinal Low Fat LF Dry Dog Food | Pet Food Direct

Ingredients
Rice, chicken meal, wheat, barley, natural flavors, dried beet pulp, brewers dried yeast, chicken fat, salt, calcium carbonate, sodium silico aluminate, psyllium seed husk, fish oil, potassium chloride, fructooligosaccharides, monocalcium phosphate, hydrolyzed yeast, choline chloride, DL-methionine, taurine, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], trace minerals [zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid. 

Secondly while the medicine is for tummy issues a side effect of it is tummy issues so I wouldn't give anymore and try slippery elm, some yogurt etc.

Metronidazole - Pet, Dog and Cat Medication and Prescription List | petMD


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Michele, I just read this and am so sorry Dottie is so ill!! I don't have any thoughts on what can be wrong, but I agree with Christie I might try just some boiled chicken for a bit for her stomach. She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Christie,i know it's awful food,no way would i give it to her myself,she has been on boiled chicken for over a week,but he said that this has vitamins that she needs in it,also she needs to put on weight and chicken wasn't doing it.Don't worry i will take her off this food ASAP.She does have a few ZP's as well
Thanks Tina


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I hope she gets well soon!


----------

